# WTB - Persons 1519 or 219 reflector



## Balloonatic (Oct 20, 2015)

Looking to buy an aluminum clad Persons 1519 reflector (1 9/16ths inches in diamter) or will consider the larger 219 (2 1/8th inch diameter) as shown in the advertisement attached. 

Looking for the regular reflector by itself, not mounted in the fender housing. 

If you have one for me please PM me with price incl. shipping to Los Angeles?

Thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 21, 2015)

*Someone bound to have this??*

Here is an actual photo... does anyone have one for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 29, 2015)

*Can't believe nobody done has one of these for me?!*

Still looking for alum. clad Persons reflector... can't believe there is not one floating around somewhere for me? Either the 219 just over 2" in diameter or the 1519 that's just under 2"...

PLEASE HELP?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 30, 2015)

Persons *#1519 preferred* but will accept #219... willing to trade as well.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 30, 2015)

are you sure the 219 and 1519 look the same? it mentions the sizes are different, and I've never seen a smaller version of the 219. I also have a 219 I can photo it next to for comparison.
I have this one which is the size your ad mentions, and the same amount of buttons.


----------



## raidingclosets (Oct 31, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> are you sure the 219 and 1519 look the same? it mentions the sizes are different, and I've never seen a smaller version of the 219. I also have a 219 I can photo it next to for comparison.
> I have this one which is the size your ad mentions, and the same amount of buttons.





I've come to the same conclusion as 37fleetwood, I've been casually looking for a 1519 for a number of years and figured the catalog illustrations must be showing the reflector he pictures.  Your color illustration of the reflector is the only one that I've seen that makes me question that conclusion, it does show colored color bumps only. 

Jason


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2015)

the size difference is significant.


----------



## raidingclosets (Oct 31, 2015)

Any stampings on the side of the smaller reflector?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2015)

no, nothing. just on the back. and no number, just Person's Majestic blah blah, and the patent date in 1934.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 11, 2015)

Still looking? Sadly a CABE member listed a set for sale but didn't check the wanted ads, nor marked it sold when it was.... 

Please help a brother out... still looking for Persons 219 or 1519?

Thanks!


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 12, 2015)

I am sorry you missed my reflectors but you where #2 on the response and he paid as soon as he saw the listing as stated is the listing. I do look at the wanted section everyday and must have missed your want. FYI there is one red Persons with the housing on e-bay for $32. I will look around the bikes and see if I have one. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 12, 2015)

Here is 2 of the 219's The one is clean with no chips and the other is dirty with a couple small chips. The dirty one is in better condition as far as the body and bolt go but they both still work ok. You can take your pick at $35 shipped or both for $70 shipped. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Kirk! PM sent on ones above. Sorry I didn't see in your post you could pay immediately on the first two you listed... just as well though you would have had to refund since they were already sold. ;o)

I'm still looking for a #1519 if anyone has one? It looks just like the #219 but is just under 2" in diameter whereas the #219 is slightly larger. It should also be marked on the edge (as far as I know) "PERSONS NO1519" as well.

Thanks!


----------

